# new Ferrari model



## eyecandy (Oct 2, 2005)

Howdy all!

Just thought i'd share I have gotten back from vacation and have started back in on models. I started on my Ferrari GTO by Revell tonight. Going very well, should be done this weekend, pics will follow upon completion. Now the question: Which shold I do next?
1)Ferrari F-1 2002
2)Ferrari 360 Modenna
3)'71 Hemi CUda
4)Mercedes/Mclaren F-1 2004

I narrowed it down that far, but I cant decide...any suggestions?


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

The hemi cuda' of course!

BRIAN


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

eyecandy--Is that the RoG Ferrari 288 GTO? What are your impressions of the kit?
Please post up some pics of your completed build.
As far as the next build, do what you like, but I on the other hand would build one of the F1 cars.
Chris


----------



## eyecandy (Oct 2, 2005)

superduty455 said:


> eyecandy--Is that the RoG Ferrari 288 GTO? What are your impressions of the kit?
> Please post up some pics of your completed build.
> As far as the next build, do what you like, but I on the other hand would build one of the F1 cars.
> Chris


Thats the one! Excelent Kit! I love RoG kits, and this one did not disapoint at all. Very excelent detail in the engine compartment, parts fit well, instructions easy to follow, and enough of a challenge to make it fun. I finished it this afternoon, and I am very happy with it. My painting could have been better, but with my bad eye it is hard for me to do the very small painting. 

I took some pics, I have to size them down before I post them, I'll probably do that tomorrow some time. 

-Chris


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I have two of the Tamiya 360s, picked up during the 1/2 off sales at Hobby Lobby - they look to be incredible kits.


----------



## eyecandy (Oct 2, 2005)

I have one of that kit, still on the shelf of things to do. Im going to do the Revell 360 first, though


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm scared to tackle them, along with the Tamiya Enzo and F1-2000 kits and BMW/Williams F1 kit.


----------



## eyecandy (Oct 2, 2005)

I didnt get the enzo, Realy ont like the body of it. I have thone 2 F1 kits, I was close to diving into the Ferrari, but the amount of pieces and tiny precision painting scared me. I love F1 and I realy want to build them, but I don't want them to look horrible, either


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm not wild about the Enzo bodystyle (but I like it better after pouring over one in person at the Ferrari museum in Maranello...  ), but the kit is incredible. I've never seen such a detailed engine/drivetrain/suspension/chassis on such a small and affordable kit. I've thought about displaying it with the body off, next to the chassis.


----------



## eyecandy (Oct 2, 2005)

here are the pics...round 1


----------



## eyecandy (Oct 2, 2005)

and now for round 2


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

eyecandy, it's it's RED! 
Really, though, nicely done! I'm not a huge fan of the GTO, but I know it has its following. I'm a 550/575 Maranello fan. Old school would be the 365 GTB's.
What paint did you use? Testor's or Tamiya?
It's really red. Nice Job!
Chris


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*SWEET!!!!!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## eyecandy (Oct 2, 2005)

THank you for the compliments. the 288 GTO and 308 GTB are my favorite Ferrairs, the 355 coming in 2nd, but I love them all, well I like the Enzo because it is a Ferrari, but thats about it. I could live without that one. 

I used Model Masters Italian Red. It's about the closest to Ferrari Red I've found that is reasonably priced. I get it at Hobby Lobby usually. 

Thanks again!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I had the very special treat of attending a Ferrari rally in a little Italian town where I studied a few summers ago. I need to get those pics up on the web... :dude:


----------



## eyecandy (Oct 2, 2005)

Every year at the F1 races it is like a Ferrari rally outside. Always a great time. Had the pleasure of driving a 308, testarossa and 355. Passed up on the chance to drive an enzo cause I wasnt that comfortable in it and don't feel like piloting $1,000,000 of car when I am not 100% comfortable with the situation. The next exotic I want to drive is a Ford GT, I absolutely love the looks of those.


----------

